# Anyone Planning for 2010 yet?



## blackfog

Yep I was just looking at wigs this morning. I need a new one and found this website that has some really nice ones and not that expensive.

Welcome to Amphigory.com!


----------



## FracturedDS

Actually we started ideas and planning for 2010 in August of this year in the middle of our build. It pays to think ahead


----------



## Living DeadGirl

FracturedDS said:


> Actually we started ideas and planning for 2010 in August of this year in the middle of our build. It pays to think ahead


I LOVE that the people on this site make me "not crazy". I totally agree, by the time Im finished creating and sewing for the current holiday, I like to get the wheels turning for next year. Sometimes my ideas call for ordering stuff from distant places and massive searches and lots of sewing. Next year I find is not gonna be so easy already...


----------



## Biggie

You caught me, one of the main reasons for my diet is to shed alot of weight to pull off my costume idea better. I want to be a zombie gentlemen in a trench coat and tophat, I am 6'2" and I could make it an outstanding costume if I was not so big around. I am also about to order the leather trench coat, the only problem is that leather trench coats creep me out since columbine. Which may make the costume creepier.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I actually just came back from Shoppers Drugmart and got some costume peices at 75% off! Gonna be a vamp goth next year!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Yep, I realized that I wouldn't be able to have things set for this year, so all of the costume work done in the the past couple months have really been geared for completion in 2010. This worked out well since I spent Halloween traveling in Southern California and I knew that a more simple in-progress costume for my "Nevermore" costume would be a must for ease of packing. 

I have slowly been working on two costumes for 2010, but Nevermore at least has had a basic test run (though I'll be adding a heck of a lot to it since all I really had this year was the mask form, vest -which needs to be better fitted- and the top hat). The other costume is still in the extremely early stages and I'm actually trying to decide on a final design, plus I have to find an appropriately elaborate thrift-shop wedding dress to mess up which I imagine will take some time (and money) to find. AND I plan to start work on the mechanism for unfolding wings this weekend. And like Biggie, I really need to lose some weight as photos from this year indicated . I'm definitely too much of a "chunk-ette" at the moment which is tough for a skeletal costume as that second costume will be in part (plus paleo field season is coming up and I really have to be in shape). Argg, I usually don't buy into New Years resolutions, but I suppose this year I have to jump on the old bandwagon.


----------



## Mizerella

I am already thinking Dark Lily from Legend. I have always wanted to try. The collar especially will be a challenge, but she was so beautiful! I just remember being in aw of her as a kid.










Or I may go as a Zombie Pinup Girl!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Ooooh Mizerella I love both ideas, I was actually leaning towards a (and No offense to Ms. Page), but a dead Bette Page. Tastfully done ofcourse, just a zombie Bette. But, now I got roped into being a Nazi Zombie instead. I am totally psyched though to do that anyway. Gonna still get a 40's style wig and just dress in a female nazi uniform- zombie. Plus, we've got a huge crew for 2010 so it should make for some badass pictures...an entire platoon... The difficult part for me is getting the uniforms (costume versions.) They don't sell them in the States. I have to say Mizerella the Dark Lily idea could be sooo much fun to sew!


----------



## Mizerella

I like the platoon of Nazi Zombies that would be pretty awsome, can't wait to see that.


I am leaning to DarK Lily I have to start working it now though because I see some challenges. If it doesn't pan Zombie Pin Up is easy I have the wig and outfit just need the makeup. 



Either way I better get on my tredmil.


----------



## suicidal zombie

Dark Lily is an amazing idea Mizeralla! I've never seen anyone go as her before either! Someone needs to attempt 'Darkness', those horns should be quite the challenge...

Oh, and P.S - LivingDeadGirl...already planning ahead (I do it every year  ) don't have an idea yet though! Only problem is that I usually end up abandoning my original ideas when I rediscover some old horror movie or something, with an awesome character that I really want to do!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Hey Suicidal Zombie-where r your pics from this year may I ask????


----------



## suicidal zombie

haha!! Your pics are great this year btw!

Lost my camera cable, a new one has been ordered and pics will be up ASAP! 

A made a thread (link) with a video of me throwing some Draccy shapes in the mean time!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/86630-bram-stokers-dracula-pics.html


----------



## TheCostumer

I have been developing my drag character of Martha Stewart over the past year in various guises.

I have everything I need except the makeup and practice for Martha's Glampira.










With that pretty well completed won't have to worry about any further costume development for 2010. I will already have it.

TC


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Costumer-Cool idea, and lucky you! Your all ready! My issue is whenever I come up with something that seems easy enough it never ends up that way. Materials seem to become a huge issue and it takes me a year to get it all together. I'm all excited for 2010 got the idea down, figure the makeup for me will be easy, now its gonna be tracking down Nazi Uniforms in the UK, can't getem here.


----------



## TheCostumer

My problem is with makeup. I am terrible at it. One year my French Aristocrat looked like a clown.

There is instructions on Martha's site how to makeup as Glampira. I just need the makeup and practice, practice, practice!

Getting dressed takes harly no time at all. No problem moving about in pumps and a long skirt. The entire outfit is quite comfortable to wear. The pumps hurt some times.

So I need get started with the makeup and practice.

Hope you find your uniforms.

Have a great day.

TC


----------



## Halloweenie1

Mizerella said:


> I am already thinking Dark Lily from Legend. I have always wanted to try. The collar especially will be a challenge, but she was so beautiful! I just remember being in aw of her as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I may go as a Zombie Pinup Girl!


*Love it! You are so creative. I really love your idea for "Lilly" from Legend.... dance sequence with the dark shadow and then suddenly she is wearing the dark bridal gown....very cool. I hope it works out....keep us posted*  *H1*

Here is a lady who makes them, maybe it could be helpful? The link is below....










http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://costumes-period.com/images/dark%2520lily%2520set01.JPG&imgrefurl=http://costumes-period.com/catalog.html&usg=__tq10cfNa6ITk76iWXn4zjpu0t9s=&h=358&w=618&sz=29&hl=en&start=3&tbnid=iyEkpfBV7COy8M:&tbnh=79&tbnw=136&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlegend%2Bmovie%2Blilly%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den%26sa%3DG%26um%3D1&um=1


----------



## scary1215

planning a clown theme for next year. gonna have the classic drop pannel!


----------



## Mizerella

Thanks H1.

That is and amazing replica, wow spot on! 

My big concerns are that fabulous collar and the extreme dip down the middle, no wardrobe malfunctions!!!! I think doing a transparent piece of fabric in there as protection will help.. my mind is going. 

I will make sure once I get started to take pix so I can post a tutorial.


----------



## The Real Joker

Gee, and I thought I was the only one who plans way in advance, LOL 

Last year I planned my Joker costume in May, before the Dark Knight came out, and this year I started my Ghostbuster costume complete w/ proton pack - which I started to construct in July and took me months to construct BTW, but the easiest was the actual costume itself, that took about a week or 2, w/the flightsuit, boots, web ammo belt, "No Ghost" logo, custom home-made name tag, and elbow pads - so I'm gonna do the whole GB route next year; just need to "update" my Proton Pack w/ better lights, an accurate bumper, particle thrower AKA Nuetrino Wand, and better cyclotron 

Plus I can wear it to conventions and whatnot other times as well!


----------



## Biggie

I got my trench coat and it is an XL, at the moment I am wearing 3XL loosly and 2XL a little tightly. Already drooped a pants size, but I am worried that my weightlifting is gonna end up with a buff zombie which wont be a horrible thing. Just not what I am aiming for exactly. I cant wait, I am gathering materials to make a cane with little skulls worked into it. It is going to have a mini flashpot in the end of it, it will be theatrical.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Biggie said:


> I got my trench coat and it is an XL, at the moment I am wearing 3XL loosly and 2XL a little tightly. Already drooped a pants size, but I am worried that my weightlifting is gonna end up with a buff zombie which wont be a horrible thing. Just not what I am aiming for exactly. I cant wait, I am gathering materials to make a cane with little skulls worked into it. It is going to have a mini flashpot in the end of it, it will be theatrical.



*Very creative with the cane! Sounds neat.....and hey don't worry about being a buff zombie......you can always get creative with makeup FX.* * H1*


----------



## Biggie

Oh, don't give me more ideas, I ordered a long sleeved trench coat, I might need to rip off the sleeves. Even though that is giving me some ideas, oh the possibilities


----------



## freudstein

yep I'm already planned out! I had a few ideas, but the front-runner won! I'm gonna do a Silent Hill nurse costume.  I know it's not going to cost me much to do either, so that's even better!


----------



## Skeletons in my closet

Living DeadGirl said:


> Was wondering if anyone started their thinking/planning for Halloween 2010? Gonna be having our first party and we've already decided to go with the Dead Snow-Nazi Zombies. Anyone else thinking ahead?
> My friends and family think Im the only one who does this a year in advance....


Thought you'd like this costume of someone doing the Dead Snow-Nazi Zombie with an SPFX mask...if nothing else, it may be a lead to help you find costume info.

Dead Snow Zombie (few more pics) - FxMasks Forum


----------



## Skulkin

Personally, I think it's time for something like a VooDoo Priest and Priestess. (My dogs name is VuDu!) I always do scary, but somehow, I'm inspired by the Shadow Man from the Princess and the Frog.


----------



## The Reaper

i started on that also i am a halloween nut and anyway i bought my costume for next year and i have already started to make a little bit of enhancements


----------



## Jeffhawk

the last time I made early plans for halloween was in 01,I was going to build a tail section of a jet that crashed in my front yard,with zombie passengers crawling out of the wreckage-then 9-11 happened.


----------



## Tumblindice

Skeletons in my closet said:


> Thought you'd like this costume of someone doing the Dead Snow-Nazi Zombie with an SPFX mask...if nothing else, it may be a lead to help you find costume info.
> 
> Dead Snow Zombie (few more pics) - FxMasks Forum


The helmet is all wrong in those pics.


----------



## kprimm

I already have my costume for 2010 and ideas for 2011.


----------



## Biggie

Jeffhawk said:


> the last time I made early plans for halloween was in 01,I was going to build a tail section of a jet that crashed in my front yard,with zombie passengers crawling out of the wreckage-then 9-11 happened.



Yeah, that kinda sucks man. Well planning a costume cant hurt, could it?


----------



## Jeffhawk

Ive used the same killer clown costume for the last 8 years. Ive bought other costumes,but I always end up inn that clown suit.It just seems to fit my display.I even wore it once to work to scare my stupid ex boss.clown hater.


----------



## Biggie

Killer Klown from outer space, or an evil clown that looks like he'll kill you?


----------



## Jeffhawk

how about both?


----------



## TheCostumer

Looking at these two scary looking characters for the futuire:

Andre Lenoge, the warlock from the TV miniseries The Storm Of The Century










And a horrific and gross looking Duchess from the play The Ugly Duchess:










Both of these characters should look quite scary and fit in well with Halloween.

TC


----------



## One eyed Mick

I am sticking with my pirate theme for next year as it seems to be a big hit with everyone around our house. 

I need to add a decent pair of pirate boots and a better shirt and vest to my outfit for next year....


----------



## zleviticus

we start planning the day we are putting things away. the building started a month ago and the costume ideas have started. My 7 YO already knows what he wants to be this year. Funny part is once he makes up his mind that is what he will be.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

zleviticus said:


> we start planning the day we are putting things away. the building started a month ago and the costume ideas have started. My 7 YO already knows what he wants to be this year. Funny part is once he makes up his mind that is what he will be.


Yeah, Im usually planning next year's costume as the current Halloween ends. It usually takes me a while to accumulate all the stuff I need and end up doing everyone's hair, makeup ad sewing so I start early. Thinking about starting the ordering process soon again. This year getting the costumes from Europe-(Im in NY) so I'll need ample time just in case of any glitches....


----------



## Bobamaltz

I thought about sculpting a classic Mole People costume. But i might go as Lock from The Nightmare Before Christmas since my kids want to go as Shock and Barrel.


----------



## Empty_W

I am going to do a 9ft grim reaper stalk around with a scythe


----------



## Hecate

Medusa. A very ambitious one. As I began research I found out about the Clash of the Titans remake. I have seen some very shoddy Medusa's, so it feels like a great challenge to bring it up a few notches from green pipe cleaners in the hair, haha.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Hecate said:


> Medusa. A very ambitious one. As I began research I found out about the Clash of the Titans remake. I have seen some very shoddy Medusa's, so it feels like a great challenge to bring it up a few notches from green pipe cleaners in the hair, haha.


LOL, I totally get it. You see I always liked that old cheesy Clash of the Titans, and always had in mind that Medusa was creepy like that clay-mation version...So yes, a NOT PRETTY Medusa works for me. I'd love to take that on one year. I say she should be greenish grey, veiny, green reptile lenses, and top it off with a split snake tongue for fun. Hmmmm...you can have a field day with this... As you can see from my previous Halloween pics, I tend to lean more toward the macabre myself. Good Luck.


----------



## TheCostumer

*The Ugly Duchess*

Well, I am at least going to look into the cost factor as well as the somewhat bizarre makeup for the grotesque and scary Ugly Duchess character.










If things work out this would probably be the scariest and most unusual costume I have ever done.

TC


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Here are 2 gowns that I dound. As I said in my pm, getting it in a plus size then altering it may be your least expensive route:

View attachment 9052


View attachment 9053


View attachment 9055


Also, when I look at that portrait (above), I see monkey. So how bout mixing 2 prosthetic pieces? The chimp below, add the neck piece and your almost done. Finish with the right makeup and shading and it a wrap!!

View attachment 9054


View attachment 9056


Wow, like I said earlier, I wish I could do this for you!


----------



## Tumblindice

Now that portrait is what I call bizarre!


----------



## HalloweenDan

clowns are always fun.....alot of kids hate them


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Empty_W said:


> I am going to do a 9ft grim reaper stalk around with a scythe


I'm really digging that design. I love the integration of the skeletal elements into the whole structure (especially the blade emerging from the skull's orbit). My tentative second costume is a reaper, and while I've kind-of decided on a really sleek and simple scythe, that is a beautiful design and makes me wish I could nudge my design to do something along those lines. Can't wait to see your finished prop!


----------



## pmpknqueen

Oh i always get made fun of for planning halloween early. But i don't like waiting til October to decide, that gives you no time to prepare!!!

Plus the best costumes always are done waaaay ahead of time. and i like my costumes looking authentic and not stupid haha.

I'm considering doing bride of frankenstein this year, but don't know what to do about the hair. Been looking at different ideas. I dont' wanna wear a wig tho...too ichy...


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Don't worry phpknqueen ... feel free to vent all your Halloween plans here as we're all - obviously - thinking about these things year round, too! And you're right; there really is a world of difference between costumes that are started well in advance and those last minute get-ups. I look forward to seeing how you put together the Bride's costume. Someone on the forum must know how to get a bride-like hairdo sans wig.

Oh, and welcome to H.F.!


----------



## Haunted Dogs

pmpknqueen said:


> Oh i always get made fun of for planning halloween early. ...



Ah...just ignore the taunters! We have a tradition of planning the next year's party theme while decorating for the current year's party. It helps as we're wearing out to revitalize ourselves by thinking that far ahead! 

Our 2010 party theme is Dead Rock Cafe...have figured out some of the room themes, but am trying to figure out options for a costume. I have a tendency to spend so much time and effort on the decorations and party prep that I don't ever get much done on my costume. It has to be quick to assemble and put on for the day of the party. We're always swamped with things to do. So I'm surfing for ideas on the forum...you just never know what may jump out at you!

Oh, and we've already thought of our theme for 2011...Haunted Fairey Tales...that should be fun!


BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## pmpknqueen

Zombie Machairodont said:


> Don't worry phpknqueen ... feel free to vent all your Halloween plans here as we're all - obviously - thinking about these things year round, too! And you're right; there really is a world of difference between costumes that are started well in advance and those last minute get-ups. I look forward to seeing how you put together the Bride's costume. Someone on the forum must know how to get a bride-like hairdo sans wig.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to H.F.!


Haha thanks. 

Yeah, the only problem I have with possibly attempting to make my hair like the bride of frankenstein is i have very thick hair...lol lots of it.....so it will be hard regardless to make it stick up haha


----------



## pmpknqueen

Haunted Dogs said:


> Ah...just ignore the taunters! We have a tradition of planning the next year's party theme while decorating for the current year's party. It helps as we're wearing out to revitalize ourselves by thinking that far ahead!
> 
> Our 2010 party theme is Dead Rock Cafe...have figured out some of the room themes, but am trying to figure out options for a costume. I have a tendency to spend so much time and effort on the decorations and party prep that I don't ever get much done on my costume. It has to be quick to assemble and put on for the day of the party. We're always swamped with things to do. So I'm surfing for ideas on the forum...you just never know what may jump out at you!
> 
> Oh, and we've already thought of our theme for 2011...Haunted Fairey Tales...that should be fun!
> 
> 
> BTW, welcome to the forum!


I love that theme....Dead Rock Cafe! That's awsome....Idk you might think this is lame, but maybe for a costume you could get some other people together and all dress as zombie rockstars in a band and call your band "The Rotting Zombies" haha....just spit balling lol

Oh and the Haunted Fairy tales! I love that haha! So many possibilities for it ^^


----------



## Sam5611

I Had next years costume planned as i was carving out the armour for my jango fett costume last year. 
I'm going to be going as Spike the vampire from Buffy The Vampire Slayer and Angel.
should be fun if i can immitate his accent


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Is it ridiculous to say Im starting to get sooo excited for this year!? Already???.....


----------



## freudstein

Living DeadGirl said:


> Is it ridiculous to say Im starting to get sooo excited for this year!? Already???.....


Not at all! You are in the right place for that


----------



## geigerwolf

*Frankly your late*

I'm not allowed to discuss Halloween at home yet, but I start planning on October 31st. When I see what works and what doesn't I start planning out next year....

My big project is a haunted keyboard, which I can't start until the garage gets a little warmer. It requires more room than I have in my basement work area. But I have already started work on some of the 'decorations' that will go on it.

So no, it is not to early, although if you are like me, it is too early to talk to non fanatics about it.


----------



## Zeltino

I've been planning since last year . Still not sure what theme I'm going with though. I think some sort of abandonded house/hotel is what I may be going for.


----------



## Jeffhawk

we never have done just 1 theme. we set up a huge castle in the lot next to us,cemetary in the front,tunnel of gore,and a funeral parlor in the garage.we have to much of everything to stick with just 1 theme.this year we hope to add a movie monsters area,so far we got Freddy, Jason,the saw puppet,and will be incorporating things from the "Evil Dead"..not that anyone will recognize or remember that zombi in the cellar.our clown area is going to be added on to,we also have an alien scene,thats more "cute".not my thing,but it has doubled in size.


----------



## Nepboard

I have been collecting stuff since November 1st. As everyone I bought a ton of stuff after Halloween at 50%-90% off. I have hit Goodwill and Salvation Army stores hard for three months. Items I have scored:

5-shiaztu (spelling?) messagers -Never more than 3 bucks each
3-metal framed backpacks for stalkabouts-5 bucks was the highest price 
2-400 watt Technics receiver amps for thunder- a buck for one and 3 for the other
2-180 watt Pioneer reciever amps- 4 bucks for one and one free
6-100 watt (minimum) mid-size three way Sony speakers for thunder-10 bucks total in all six
2-Johnzer cabinet 3 way speakers 6 bucks ( my son won't give them back)
2-Pioneer cabinet 3 way speakers 3 bucks

After Christmas stuff:
About 100 single LED lights of different colors at 90% off (after christmas) -9 bucks
20-Medium (6") size LED flickering candles 90% off already clearanced price 3 bucks

I want to spruce up the graveyard scene with thunder and lightning and better general lighting. With that being said I want to spend my time on other stuff (scenes). I scored 3-8'' air cylinders and 4-way control valves. Want to do motion triggered props. My center piece is going to be 15' spider eating cacooned shaking victim.


----------



## Empty_W

I am jealous of just the backpacks, my costume for next year is a stalkaround, and so far all i have found are surplus ones for at least $60


----------



## Nepboard

Empty, 
Hit the stores I mentioned. Also Habitat Stores are also a source. I dropped off some doors that I replaced. I walked into the store I scored a talking christmas tree for three bucks. It was like new. I have gotten so much stuff that it would take me five years to build everything I want.And yes, I am still married!!!


----------



## The Reapers WS6

*,, have already spent over 100 bux on my 2010 costume,, (only about 300 more to go, ) and over 200 bux spent on foam, lighting, paint, glue, etc...*


----------



## Drucilla Skreem

Tippy Headburn for work, mummy for yard party, queen of hearts for bar party. Can't wait.


----------



## piraticalstyle

I try to plan our haunt immediately following the previous year's tear down, but as my oldest son (who was born on that most momentous of days) gets more involved, I've let him pick our theme. The drawback is that he has the tendency to waffle on what he wants. 
He picked the Harry Potter/ Witches theme for last year that I have posted. I have to hit him up again for this year's plan. He mentioned wanting to do some kind of zombie! Yay, I may finally be able to Gore-ify my little boy for his birthday!!!


----------



## Lot27

I'm pretty deep into planning and strated into production already too. Doing a photo shoot this weekend in the snow to showcase some new masks. I just left a meeting with the haunt owner who was impressed with last year and wants more out of me this year. "Bigger" he kept saying so that is putting me back to planning on some tasks. Can't wait for the snow to go away so I can start on construction.


----------



## AngelaA

I'm starting to make costumes now. The List..........Giant Pumpkin, HippieChic, Blk Vampire w/silver bats on cape, Bloody Marilyn Monroe(dead), Adam & Eve, Candy Striper. Any others?? I love new ides!


----------



## Empty_W

Zombie Machairodont said:


> I'm really digging that design. I love the integration of the skeletal elements into the whole structure (especially the blade emerging from the skull's orbit). My tentative second costume is a reaper, and while I've kind-of decided on a really sleek and simple scythe, that is a beautiful design and makes me wish I could nudge my design to do something along those lines. Can't wait to see your finished prop!


I hope to be starting the scythe next week, I have a thread started for it and I will keep that updated. I'd like to see what you come up with as well, I'm not sure how well mine will work out, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## TheCostumer

*The Ugly Duchess*

I am in conference with my costumer about the below costume.

The Ugly Duchess










If the cost is right this will be my Halloween costume. 

I also have a much lower priced warlock I am working on but the parts have not come in stock with the stores.

The costume will be made with red and black brocade down the front and the balance with black panne velvet as well as a train dragging behind the dress for a more dramatic effect.

Also will need top piece (nennin and wimple) as well as a wig and necklace.

The makeup will be a challange and I can use dye to make my hands red and ugly.

I have been encouraged by many friends on this forum to do this awesome character even though I have to wear a dress.

With a face only a mother could love, hopefully the cost will be in a good range and affordable.

TC


----------



## Lot27

Got a nasty surprise today. Went to the haunt to look at our new location on the property. Found my shack filled with a bunch of stuff from the ticket booth. Walked over and found the ceiling on the floor. The metal roof bowing down quite far into the room. Not good. This will delay me getting started.
Still moveing forward on photo shoots, costume tests, prop test and yadda yadda yadda


----------



## Kymmm

I want to do the dead maid of my haunted house. I dont want to wear a sexy french maid outfit and the hubby doesnt want me wearing something frumpy like Elsa the Ghost Maid so, I need to find a happy middle ground or make one.. Thinking I'm going to have to make something 
So, the answer is "yes" we are already thinking about 2010.


----------



## Shebear1

*Planning for 2010*

We're already working on our neighborhood haunted house for this year. There are a lot of props we want to build, like a bloody fountain and a haunted mirror. Since the overall theme is Dracula's castle, we're going to have a couple of "brides" of Dracula and Drac's assistant, Renfield. The rest of us will be behind the scenes working the air compressors, silly string, sound effects, etc. I also have to come up with a costume for my office, and I am fresh out of ideas. Since they limit us on how scary we can be, I usually go for humor here and same the horror for our haunt. Anyone have any ideas on really wacky or original humorous costumes?


----------



## mrhamilton234

You bet. I'm going to be either a Jack the Ripper inspired murderer or a vampire (A mix of Dracula with some modern day gothic touches).


----------



## HakuNeko

Since a little before December! We're going for an Evil Circus theme this year, so I'm working on a female evil clown costume. Is it just me or are there no good pre-made female clown costumes? 

I'd wear a guys one, but they're all..guyish?  Masks never fit me either, so it looks like I'll be making one myself.


----------



## Tumblindice

Here is an idea:


----------



## Living DeadGirl

HakuNeko said:


> Since a little before December! We're going for an Evil Circus theme this year, so I'm working on a female evil clown costume. Is it just me or are there no good pre-made female clown costumes?
> 
> I'd wear a guys one, but they're all..guyish?  Masks never fit me either, so it looks like I'll be making one myself.


You gotta just create yoour own idea of creepy clown, it's actualy easy if you try to recreate what would scare the s**t outta you.
This was me a couple of years ago:
View attachment 9769


----------



## Isabella_Price

I've just started planning out my costume for this year. I've failed at costumes consecutively 2 years in a row now! I am really going to push myself to have a really AWESOME Halloween this year.

I'll be making a costume of my character Isabella Price.

Click!


----------



## Isabella_Price

Living DeadGirl said:


> You gotta just create yoour own idea of creepy clown, it's actualy easy if you try to recreate what would scare the s**t outta you.
> This was me a couple of years ago:
> View attachment 9769



I LOVE THIS so much.


----------



## TheCostumer

Isabella_Price said:


> I've just started planning out my costume for this year. I've failed at costumes consecutively 2 years in a row now! I am really going to push myself to have a really AWESOME Halloween this year.
> 
> I'll be making a costume of my character Isabella Price.
> 
> Click!


Good luck.

Here is my costume that is being worked on. A grotesque and scary character The Ugly Duchess.










It is in process by my costume maker.

I am also working on a warlock as well.

Is Isabella Price your creation or does the character come from a book or film?

Have a great day.


----------



## Isabella_Price

TheCostumer said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Here is my costume that is being worked on. A grotesque and scary character The Ugly Duchess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in process by my costume maker.
> 
> I am also working on a warlock as well.
> 
> Is Isabella Price your creation or does the character come from a book or film?
> 
> Have a great day.


Your image isn't working for some reason. 

Isabella is my creation. She's the lead character in a book I started 4 years ago that I intend to get published when it's complete.


----------



## Lot27

I just added another mask I am working on for 2010. Thanks to Yubney for letting me base it on one of his props.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

My hubby wants to be Sam Hein from the Trick or Treat movie. He just told me last night that is what he wants his costume to be if we end up doing a party this year. (I got really sick and then burnt out last Halloween  )

I think it's going to be really funny since he's just a hair under 6 feet tall and Sam was supposed to be child-sized, but I'm looking forward to the challenge of creating the head/mask. 

Adult sized red footy pajamas and a burlap button-eyed mask and the sucker weapon... fun! 

I sew and have a sewing machine, so I'm going to look into making the footy pajamas as apposed to buying them since they are running around $40 a pair. 

I still want to try to do a creepy dolly, but if we do end up having a party this year, I'm probably going to do my black widow again as we had such a poor showing in 2009, the theme didn't get properly used and would be new to just about everyone. Must add to it tho...


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Isabella_Price said:


> I LOVE THIS so much.


Thank you Isabella-That clown happened to be a last minute idea-and just came together beautifully. Spent the evening in a bar in the East Village in NYC that night. I can't begin to tell you how many people told me I was their worst nitemare...Ofcourse this made my night!!


----------



## TK421

*With less than 200 days, who ISN'T planning already???*

I have been planning for a few months, but a lot of my plans are still in my head. I built some big props last year, so this year I'm working on smaller stuff. Trying to put together some fun scenes.

I have been putting a lot of time into my new brick path, which will have piping for two fog machines. Should be pretty cool when I'm all done.


----------



## Shadowbat

I never stop planning. lol Im in the process of sketching out my first haunt, doing prelims on the 2010 party, and working (as usual) on costumes.


----------



## jentopian-fir

Normally it takes me forever to settle on a costume and I always change my mind several times, but this year I've decided to be a mountaineer. It's simple and decidedly un-scary, but I'll feel cleverer than all the girls in the "slutty (insert noun here)" costumes. I'm thinking Minnetonka boots, brown leggings, a white henley, a brown fringed vest, a coonskin cap, and a toy shotgun. Since the majority of the costume is clothing I will wear a lot, it's pretty economical, too!


----------



## Kenaz

I am doing a "My Bloody Valentine" theme. This Halloween will be my 10th anniversary with my wife. So the front of the house will be a mine shaft and we are going to fill candy heart boxes with bloody hearts and stuff like that.

Anyone have ideas send them my way I need to start on the props soon.


----------



## wickedfan18

I am going to be jessica rabbit from roger rabbit. im planing out what i want to do. its really hard with the dress. i dont know if i am going to buy the costume. i really don't like to buy costumes, i like to make them myself. But this is really hard to make.


----------



## psox16

My boyfriend and I went as Roger and Jessica Rabbit last year. I picked up a red dress at Goodwill about 5 sizes too big, then just sewed up the sides and left a big slit for one leg. Gloves were from prom a million years ago, and I just wore black pumps. While all the other girls were slutastic...I at least was sexy and classy!

This year, my boyfriend and I are going to be as simple as possible. I hate spending time getting ready in the bathroom while I'd rather be enjoying the festivities! So, I'm going to be Flo from the Progressive commercials, and I'm making him be a Geico caveman, but he wants to be the All-state guy. We'll see.


----------



## Filmguy

I know you started this thread a while ago but I just joined and thought I should reply anyway as this thread is still near the top of the forum so...

I am currently researching the resources I will need in order to build a Predator costume for Halloween 2010!

I want to create a full painted body suit, modify some monster feet and hands (anyone know where to buy these?), buy then paint a high quality Predator mask, make dreads from pipe insulation foam and napkin rings or plastic tubing, buy a resin bio mask and add lasers, build some body armor from plastic buckets and paint and finally build some gauntlets that possibly operate if time allows!

A tall order but a challenge I would love to tackle! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Peniwize the Clown

freudstein said:


> yep I'm already planned out! I had a few ideas, but the front-runner won! I'm gonna do a Silent Hill nurse costume.  I know it's not going to cost me much to do either, so that's even better!


In '07 we had three of our guests that came as characters from Silent Hill. I know the nurse LOVED the costume, made the face with paper mache and netting for the eyes, it looked awesome. Pyramid head won best overall that night. If you want, I can ask her some more questions about how she got her costume together. (The double exposure on the first pic really adds to the effect) Click to enlarge...


----------



## Peniwize the Clown

Living DeadGirl said:


> Was wondering if anyone started their thinking/planning for Halloween 2010?


My thread on the party forum is all about our plans for 2010. It is zombie themed this year - hope this helps. Mine is more zombie outbreak survival oriented. Link to post.



Living DeadGirl said:


> My friends and family think Im the only one who does this a year in advance....


I would think November is a bit early, I am usually still putting away decorations from the year prior well into March. LOL


----------



## freudstein

Peniwize the Clown said:


> In '07 we had three of our guests that came as characters from Silent Hill. I know the nurse LOVED the costume, made the face with paper mache and netting for the eyes, it looked awesome. Pyramid head won best overall that night. If you want, I can ask her some more questions about how she got her costume together. (The double exposure on the first pic really adds to the effect) Click to enlarge...



Thanks for sharing. That is an awesome picture with both characters in! I enjoy looking at other people's creations. 
I have already found a very helpful tutorial online that I'm basing my costume on, though I will of course be adding my own creativity to it.


----------



## Kenaz

Filmguy said:


> I know you started this thread a while ago but I just joined and thought I should reply anyway as this thread is still near the top of the forum so...
> 
> I am currently researching the resources I will need in order to build a Predator costume for Halloween 2010!
> 
> I want to create a full painted body suit, modify some monster feet and hands (anyone know where to buy these?), buy then paint a high quality Predator mask, make dreads from pipe insulation foam and napkin rings or plastic tubing, buy a resin bio mask and add lasers, build some body armor from plastic buckets and paint and finally build some gauntlets that possibly operate if time allows!
> 
> A tall order but a challenge I would love to tackle! Wish me luck!!


go to http://www.thehunterslair.com/ those guys make their own Predator costumes. This is a pic of a guy I walk in a UFO parade with. He made the body out of a Mr. Incredible costume.


----------



## RedSonja

Hmmm....I thought Juno might be a funny costume.

Or how about a female Professor Snape???


----------



## Rikki

I'm trying to get my husband to make up his mind (why am I always waiting on him to decide?!). I threw some ideas out to him: pirates, steampunk couple, or - even though I hate doing characters from recent popular movies - Alice and the Mad Hatter (see my blog post on the Alice costume: http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/05/costuming-alice.html and I'd do a similar revisioning for the Hatter).

What do you guys think?


----------



## lilangel_66071

My twin sis and i are making crank ghost and going to make a beloved tombstone and cauldren creep, we may even attempt a monster in a crate prop if we have time


----------



## Gnome

yep, im thinking about doing a little "black-light puppet" meets "peppers ghost" show/interactive character in the garage....much planning yet to do

maybe i will have TOTs answer silly spookie questions to gauge how much candy they "win", or something like that IDK


----------



## darktoostie

Im trying to get a party at the studio I share based on Alice Cooper's Halloween shows. It fits the theme and should work well with the live music we'll have.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUFO_04J1r4&feature=related


----------



## Kowai

Of course I've planned, who hasn't here?
I'm going to dress up as Samara Morgan from The Ring. Even though I have been planning this for almost a month, I was only able to watch the movie today I've been searching online for weeks, but still haven't been able to find a dress resembling Samara's for under $20, but I thankfully already have the wig. Looks like I'll have to make the dress, or get my grandma to make one for me.


----------



## TheCostumer

Well my plans are now reality.

Have to figure which one to use. I guess I will flip a coin : An Ugly Duchess or an Evil Warlock.










TC


----------



## HauntoweeN

Don't feel bad living dead girl. My family and friends think I am HALLOWEEN CRAZY. I'll be honest, I use to wonder if I was crazy or not. All I would hear is stuff like "you start to early, Halloween is 6 mounths from now, Is that all you think about?" So on, and so on. Nothing is wrong with you. Its just that you have a deep love for halloween like most of us do. 

I started making simple props (nothing like what Iam getting into now) at a young age and I LOVED it. I still love it. But now that I found halloween forum and other great halloween sites I want to make bigger and better props. I felt like I was the only one to but I know better now. I don't mean to go on, and on but it just makes me mad when ppl call us crazy just because we enjoy halloween. 

ANYWAY, Yes I have already started planing. The only prob I got is my theme and getting my props done. I have every thing for the kids party except the location, and so far everythig is going to plan. I aways start early, In the off season you can find some cheap buys and it gives you time to think everything out.


----------



## dudeamis

Last year I wore this. I'm the one in the mask, the other guy is my dad. It was a huge hit, so this year I'm upgrading to a stalker style costume with the same theme.


----------



## blee

I wanted to be an Avatar Navi. but since I've got nightclub promoter jobs lined up this fall, Lady Gaga would probably be more appropriate, because one of the clubs I'm promoting for is really upscale and snazzy and walking in there nearly naked and painted blue wouldnt really go over well LOL

Lady Gaga! gonna be fun


----------



## obcessedwithit

I never know what I am going to be until last minute. I am always working on the projects and other detail. One idea I thought about was Joan Crawford in Mommy dearest, NO MORE WIRE HANGERS that is a classic and she was so scary. Could probably do her up good.


----------



## dudeamis

blee said:


> I wanted to be an Avatar Navi. but since I've got nightclub promoter jobs lined up this fall, Lady Gaga would probably be more appropriate, because one of the clubs I'm promoting for is really upscale and snazzy and walking in there nearly naked and painted blue wouldnt really go over well LOL
> 
> Lady Gaga! gonna be fun


are you kidding Lady Gaga's outfits make a half nake blue alien costume look conservative.


----------



## NOWHINING

I have been planing the Halloween party since, June. And now the plans has change, I am re-doing my homework on what I was planning to do and pretty much trying to re-vamp it. Right now i am looking at Frankenstein head piece i would like for my hubby. Cant find anything right now.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

obcessed with it said:


> I never know what I am going to be until last minute. I am always working on the projects and other detail. One idea I thought about was Joan Crawford in Mommy dearest, NO MORE WIRE HANGERS that is a classic and she was so scary. Could probably do her up good.


Oh that is absolutely FANTASTIC!! I always wanted to be her...hmmm, could be an idea for 2011!!!


----------



## Jeffhawk

last week i built and installed the grave yard fence,arch and laid out the grave markers, 2 days later the lights went on the house.


----------



## printersdevil

dudeamis, I was thinking the same thing about the Lady Gaga costumes.


----------



## Zombierepellent

I'll be wearing my GB gear and going to salem mass. It's always crazy there on halloween.


----------

